# Stopping Cyclogest after BFP



## Hattie (May 11, 2006)

Delighted to test today after 3rd fresh attempt at ICSI and get a BFP! 
Telephoned the hospital who advised me to stop taking cyclogest as apparently your body produces it's own natural hormones.  Worried what will happen if it doesn't. Can you take Cyclogest for longer?  Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Most clinics do seem to continue Cyclogest at least till after the first scan if not up to 8 to 9 weeks. It will do you no harm and can sometimes be more reassuring that you are doing something to help things along!!

Ruth


----------

